# Susan Hupp in the news again!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Mass shooting survivor has some advice for Clinton on gun control
Posted on October 20, 2015 by Sam Rolley Views: 63
Mass shooting survivor has some advice for Clinton on gun control
Suzanna Hupp, a former state lawmaker in Texas and survivor of the 1991 mass shooting in Killeen, Texas, has some advice for Democratic presidential front-runner Hillary Clinton: When it comes to gun control, practice what you preach.

Hupp's parents were among the 23 people killed during the 1991 shooting, the deadliest in U.S. history prior to the Virginia Tech massacre. Hupp survived the tragic event, but has since lived with the regret that she may have been able to stop the gunman had her concealed carry weapon not been locked in her car outside of the diner where the shooting occurred.

"For several years I carried a gun in my purse, at that time illegally in the state of Texas," Hupp recounted the tragedy for Here & Now's Robin Young in 2013, "So I figured, 'I've got this guy.' But then I realized a few months earlier, I had made one of the stupidest decisions of my life. My gun was out in my car, 100 yards away, completely useless to me, because I'd wanted to obey the law."

In the years since losing her parents to the senseless act of violence, Hupp has emerged as one of the leading voices against using shooting tragedies to push emotional arguments for gun control. Instead, the shooting survivor has advocated for more Americans to arm themselves as protection against the unthinkable.

This week, Hupp spoke out against Clinton's recent remarks that the U.S. should attempt to enact Australia-style gun control, saying the candidate (who enjoys armed protection courtesy of the U.S. taxpayer) should lead by example if she thinks guns are so bad.

"I think she should disarm her entire security detail and that of her children. Let's see what that looks like a year from now. Let's see how well that works out," she told Fox's Megyn Kelly.

The 2nd Amendment advocate added that there's a good reason "we don't see mass shootings at dreaded gun shows; we don't see mass shootings at NRA conventions."

"These mass shootings occur at places where people are not able to protect themselves," she added.

Mass shooting survivor has some advice for Clinton on gun control - Personal Liberty®


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Here she is in 1991 shoving it up DEEP into Schumer ass!






Just look at this pompas a Whole....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No arguments here.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That video in post #2 is a great one. I often use it in debates against gun grabbers on and offline. Glad she's still active in the fight.


----------

